# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Άλλη] Κουζίνα princess

## jcb

Καλησπέρα και καλός σας βρήκα έχω μια κουζίνα princess την είχα αγοράσει το 2009 ειναι απλή χωρίς ρολόγια και τέτοια με κεραμικες εστίες πριν περίπου 2-3 μήνες είχα αλλάξει την αντίσταση του αεροθερμου καθώς όταν αναβα τον φούρνο έρειχνε τον ρελε τώρα έχω άλλο πρόβλημα ενώ εψεινε σήμερα το φαγητό ξαφνικά έσβησε η κουζίνα και τώρα δεν ανοίγει καθόλου ούτε το λαμπάκι ούτε το φως που εχει μέσα στο φούρνο τα ματια ανάβουν κανονικά τι μπορεί να εχει ; Ευχαριστω και καλό Πάσχα να έχουμε

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στο 45701 κωδικός περιλαμβάνει ένα τυπικό σχέδιο (ελπίζω να έχει ομοιότητες με την δική σου κουζίνα)

http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...=1#prettyPhoto

Όπως βλέπεις στο σχέδιο πιθανή αιτία να νεκρώσουν όλα , είναι η απουσία ουδέτερου (Ν) και ενός θερμικού που περιλαμβάνει στο σχέδιο.

Πιθανές κατεστραμμένες επαφές διακόπτη /θερμοστάτη κτλ

(το σχέδιο δεν είναι πλήρες διότι δεν περιλαμβάνει το κύκλωμα εστιών μάτια κτλ)

----------

